# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Projekti ATLAS dhe LHC

## shigjeta

ATLAS eshte pjese e nje projekti madheshtor dhe te rendesishem ne fushen e fizikes qe po ndertohet ne Gjeneve te Zvicres. Qellimi i projektit eshte te mbledhi te dhena se çfare ndodh kur  protonet perplasen me njeri tjetrin, afersisht me shpejtesine e drites. Ne kushte eksperimentale protonet do te pershpejtohen ne dy kahe te kunderta te nje unaze gjigande (Large Hadron Collider), perimetri i se ciles eshte rreth 27 km. ATLAS eshte pikerisht zona e ketij eksperimenti, ku do te krijohet mundesia e perplasjes se protoneve. 

Te dhenat e mbledhura nga ky projekt do i ndihmojne shkenctaret qe te kene nje ide me te qarte per pyetje te tilla si: çfare ka ndodhur ne momentet e para te krijimit te universit, si u formua masa, nga se perbehet materia e zezeetj.  Projektit ATLAS kerkon nje preçizion te larte dhe per realizimin e tij kane dhene ndihmen e tyre rreth 2100 fizikant e inxhinjer nga 37 vende te ndryshme te botes. 

ATLAS eshte rreth 45 m i gjate, 25 m i larte dhe peshon rreth 7000 ton. Nqs do te mblidheshin te gjitha te dhenat nga ATLAS gjate eksperimentit, sasia do te ishte e tille qe mund te mbushte 100.000 CD ne sekond ose ekuivalentin e 50 miliard telefonatave ne te njejten kohe. Por ne fakt ATLAS do te rregjistroj vetem nje fraksion te ketyre te dhenave qe do te jene perafersisht 27 CD ne minute. Fillimi i ketij eksperimenti eshte planifikuar gjate vitit 2008.

Me shume per ATLAS

http://atlas.ch/multimedia/html-nc/feature_atlas.html

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Fryt i bashkëpunimit të 11 shteteve, organizata konsiderohet si më e madhja e fizikës së grimcave në botë_

*Cila është qendra që kërkon të kryejë një revolucion shkencor*


Organizata Evropiane për Kërkimin Nuklear shtrihet ndërmjet qyteteve Meyrin dhe Saint-Genis-Pouilly, në kufi mes Zvicrës dhe Francës. Inicialet CERN i përkasin "Këshillit Evropian për Kërkimin Nuklear", në frëngjisht ("Conseil EuropÃ©en pour la Recherche NuclÃ©aire") dhe konsiderohet si qendra më e madhe e fizikës së grimcave (particule) në botë 


Ideja për të krijuar një qendër të tillë, e hedhur në 1949 nga nobelisti francez Loius de Broglie, u kristalizua mbas Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe pikërisht me fillimin e punimeve për ndërtimin e kësaj qendre në 1954, në vazhdën e përpjekjeve për gjetjen e një bashkëpunimi mes shteteve evropiane. Kjo qendër ishte fryt i bashkëpunimit të 11 shteteve fondatore: Belgjikës, Danimarkës, Francës, Gjermanisë, Greqisë, Italisë, Jugosllavisë, Mbretërisë së Bashkuar, Norvegjisë, Suedisë dhe Zvicrës. Sot CERN-i numëron 20 shtete anëtare, 6 shtete dhe 2 organizata observatore (ndërmjet të cilave SHBA, Rusia, Japonia, India etj.), si dhe rreth 35 shtete të tjera pjesëmarrëse pa të drejta specifike në këtë organizëm. Këto shifra tregojnë më së miri implikimin, rëndësinë dhe kontributin e këtij laboratori gjigand në kërkimin shkencor në rang botëror. 



*Por çfarë është CERN-i dhe kush është objekti kryesor i kërkimeve?* 

Objektivi i kërkimeve të CERN-it është pikërisht studimi i grimcave pafundësisht të vogla. Dihet që grimcat e vogla dhe më të njohurat janë molekulat. Këto të fundit përbëhen nga atomet, të cilët përbëhen nga grimcat e quajtura protone, neutrone dhe elektrone. Protonet dhe neutronet formojnë atë që quhet hadron. Vetë hadronet janë të përbërë nga grimca akoma dhe më të vogla, që janë kuarket dhe gluonet (quarks, gluons). Por të tërë këta elementë janë tashmë të njohur nga shkenca bashkëkohore. Ajo çka shkencëtarët e sotëm mundohen të zbulojnë është fakti nëse me këto grimca kemi arritur në infinitin e materies, apo ka dhe grimca akoma më të vogla që përbëjnë tërë këta elementë që përmendëm deri tani. Në këtë laborator, bërthamat atomike apo protonet përplasen me shpejtësi marramendëse (deri në 99,9999991% të shpejtësisë së dritës) nëpërmjet disa mekanizmave tejet të ndërlikuar dhe specialë, për tju dhënë një energji të jashtëzakonshme. Nga kjo përplasje specialistët shpresojnë të arrijnë në grimca pafundësisht të vogla dhe njëkohësisht të panjohura deri më tani, për të krijuar një ide mbi gjendjen e universit në momentet e para të krijimit të tij. Pra, vënia në kushte të përafërta të lëndëve përbërëse të universit, me një shpejtësi të përafërt me atë të dritës, bëhet për të krijuar në miniaturë fenomenin e Big-Bang. Gjatë këtij fenomeni, që mendohet të ketë ndodhur rreth 13 miliardë vite më parë, asnjë lëndë dhe as atomet nuk ekzistonin në gjendjen e sotme. Universi ishte i përbërë nga grimca elementare me energji të madhe që ishin: elektronet, protonet dhe kuarkët. Temperatura arrinte në vlera disa miliona, miliona gradë, duke krijuar kështu një gjithësi me një dendësi shumë të madhe. 

Deri në shekullin XIX mendohej që grimca më e vogël ishte atomi, që në vetvete përmbante një kontradiktë për sa i përkiste emrit të tij. Në gjuhën greke, fjala atomos përkthehet "diçka që mundemi ta ndajmë". 

Kjo ide e ekzistencës së grimcave pafundësisht të vogla është në fakt një ide që është mbrojtur që në antikitet nga filozofi grek Demokriti (460 para Krishtit - 370 para Krishtit). Nga ky pikëvështrim, sfida për të arritur e zbuluar "pafundësisht të voglën" u bë një objekt kërkimi për shumë shkencëtarë.Për të përmbushur këto kushte u konceptua një mekanizëm gjigand, i quajtur Large Hadron Collider (LHC), i përkthyer në shqip, "Përplasësi i Madh i Hadroneve", ose përshpejtuesi i grimcave. Në këtë mekanizëm, grimcat do të qarkullojnë me një shpejtësi të përafërt me atë të dritës dhe ajo çka do të observohet do të jetë rezultati i përplasjes me njëra-tjetrën, dukuri që mendohet të ketë ndodhur në fenomenin Big-Bang. Sa për të dhënë një ide, në këtë përshpejtues, mbi 600 milionë grimca në sekondë do të përplasen me shpejtësinë e dritës. Të dhënat e marra nga ky fenomen do të arrinin në disa petabyte, gjë që do të ishte e barabartë me të dhënat e 150 mijë DVD-ve në sekondë. Një nga grimcat, që është dhe një nga subjektet kryesore të kërkimit, është e ashtuquajtura "grimca e Higgs-it" ("Higgs boson"), ose siç njihet në mënyrë figurative, "grimca e Zotit" ("Gods particle"). Me këtë objektiv u instalua dhe i famshmi LHC, që funksionon që prej këtij viti në parkun e CERN-it. Ekzistenca e kësaj grimce pafundësisht të vogël, deri tani është vetëm e supozuar. 



*Po çfarë interesi ka kuptimi e zbulimi i kësaj grimce?* 

Në radhë të parë për të studiuar e kuptuar se çfarë ka ndodhur miliarda vite me parë, kur mendohet të jetë formuar universi. Së dyti, për të kuptuar prejardhjen e "zbrazëtisë" së universit dhe ekzistencës së trupave që gjenden në të. 

Kjo mendohet pikërisht të vijë nga forcat negative të grimcave pafundësisht të vogla. "Grimca e Zotit" mendohet të ketë një masë fizike 100-200 herë superiore me protonin dhe që ajo ekziston vetëm për një të miliontën e një të miliardës së sekondës, para se të shkatërrohet e të shpërbëhet në grimca të tjera. Kjo grimcë mendohet tu ketë dhënë apo tu japë masë fizike grimcave dhe lëndëve të tjera përbërëse të universit. 

Në fillim shkencëtarët mendonin që grimcat e vogla përbërëse nuk duhej të kishin masë fizike sipas teorive të ndryshme fizike, duke dalluar ndërmjet 2 substancave: lëndë dhe antilëndë (substance and antisubstance). Në teori, këta përbërës duhej të ishin anuluar, duke pasur si rezultat zbrazëtinë, të shoqëruar me një energji të jashtëzakonshme. E megjithatë, universi ynë, përveç zbrazëtisë, ka dhe galaktika, trupa qiellorë, planete, yje, domethënë lëndë ekzistuese. Mendohet që është pikërisht "grimca e Zotit" që i jep masën ekzistencës fizike, grimcave pafundësisht të vogla që normalisht duhej të anuloheshin me njëra-tjetrën, nga vjen dhe shprehja "grimca e Zotit", e përdorur për herë të parë nga fizikani nobelist, Leon Lederman. Një tjetër zbulim i CERN - the World Wide Web apo www.Siç shpjeguam dhe më sipër, sasia e të dhënave që përpunohen në CERN është jashtëzakonisht e konsiderueshme. Kjo nevojë e madhe shkëmbimi dhe stokimi të dhënash bëri që kërkuesit e CERN-it të projektonin një proces shkëmbimi informacioni në mënyrën më komode. Për të pasur një ide, për të regjistruar dhe përpunuar çdo eksperiencë në lidhje me LHC, do të duheshin diçka rreth 100000 DVD në vit. Kjo masë informacioni është dhe fryti i punës së rreth 7000 fizikanëve në të katër anët e globit, me një rrjet prej dhjetëra mijëra ordinatorësh. Vetëm për sa i përket LHC, mendohet që të eksperimentohet rreth 15 vjet, pra një masë informacioni e jashtëzakonshme. 

Për këtë arsye, në 1989, Tim Berners-Lee, një fizikan e kërkues shkencor në CERN, i shkruan shefit të tij, Sir Mike Sendall, një propozim për një sistem menaxhimi të informacionit të thjeshtë dhe efikas. E paqartë, por interesante (Vague, but exciting) do të ishte përgjigjja e shefit të tij. Do të ishte ky propozim nga i cili do të lindte dhe një nga sistemet që do të ndryshonte komplet mënyrën e të vepruarit dhe të aktivitetit në të gjitha fushat e jetës së sotshme, njohur ndryshe si www, që është në bazën e funksionimit të Internetit. World Wide Web (www) është një sistem lidhjesh (hypertext) që lejon konsultimin e faqeve apo sitave të ndryshme në Internet, duke përdorur një program të thjeshtë, të quajtur navigator (web browser). Kjo do të formojë atë që quhet rrjeta e merimangës (një imazh i Internetit), që bën të mundur konsultimin e lidhjeve. Nocioni i lidhjes, që është në bazë të funksionimit të Internetit, ka të bëjë me një sistem që lidh ndërmjet tyre dokumente të ndryshme të ndodhura në një vend të caktuar. Shpesh ka një konfuzion ndërmjet Internetit dhe www. Në fakt, nocioni i Internetit ekzistonte më përpara se ai i www, në formën e postës elektronike, chat-eve apo të Usenet. Në këtë pikëvështrim, www është një nga funksionet e Internetit. 

Në praktikë do flasim për një burim (ressource) që nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një dokument (faqe Interneti) i shkruar në një gjuhë specifike, i quajtur HTML (HyperText Markup Language). Kjo gjuhë lejon krijimin e dokumenteve që mund të përmbajnë çdo lloj elementi (titra, paragrafë, imazhe, multimedia.) Çdo element karakterizohet nga një URL (Uniform Resource Locator), apo adresa, siç i themi në gjuhën e përditshme, e cila funksionon falë një protokolli (apo disa rregullave specifike), që në rastin e Internetit quhet HTTP (HyperText Transfer Protocol). Platforma e parë e përdorur në atë kohë nga Tim Berners-Lee do të quhej NeXTStep operating system (ekuivalenti i Windows sot) dhe programi që ai do të përdorte për të naviguar në www-në e CERN do të quhej WorldWideWeb, apo më vonë Nexus (ekuivalenti i Internet Explorer, Firefox, Netscape etj. sot).

Tim Berners-Lee e kishte imagjinuar këtë platformë si "një libër të madh" por dinamik, ku gjithë informacioni do të grumbullohej dhe të gjithë të interesuarit do të kishin mundësinë ta shfletonin. Ideja ishte që, duke pasur parasysh përqindjen e madhe të lëvizjeve në CERN (turnover), atëherë do të ishte mirë një përqendrim i informacioneve të vlefshme, si dhe konsultimi i lehtësuar i tyre me qëllim uljen e kostove dhe rritjen e eficencës. 

Kjo do të vinte duke shkëputur përfundimisht programin e stokimit të informacionit me atë të leximit të tij, duke bërë që informacioni të ekzistonte, stokohej apo konsultohej më lehtë e pa pasur barriera teknologjike. Deri në atë kohë mjaftonte të ndryshoje program (software) dhe materiali që ishte përpunuar në të bëhej i papërdorshëm.

Kjo do ta ndihmonte të arrinte objektivin e tij: një sistem informacioni të përgjithshëm dhe lehtësisht të transportueshëm, lehtësisht të konsultueshëm. Është shumë interesant fakti që nga eksperimente teknike dhe shumë të specializuara, si këto që shpjeguam më sipër, mund të realizohen gjetje, të cila do tu shërbejnë nevojave praktike të ditës. I tillë ishte sistemi World Wide Web, i zbuluar në një qendër thellësisht të implikuar dhe të fokalizuar në fizikën e materialeve. Në këtë prizëm, në artikullin e ardhshëm do të mundohemi tju detajojmë nocionin e Kriptografisë Kuantike, e cila dhe ajo e pati spunton në kërkimet shkencore të një grupi fizikanësh. Përdorimi i saj shpresohet të materializohet e të vihet në jetë në shumë skenarë realë, ku sekreti e siguria e informacionit është primordial, si për shembull komunikimet sekrete, votimi elektronik etj. Ky është dhe subjekti i një projekti evropian me shtrirje shumë të madhe në të cilën Universiteti i Lozanës dhe ekipi ynë është anëtar me të drejta të plota që prej fillimit të tij.


_© Gazeta Shqip_

----------


## Enis_jr

uuuaaaauuu, eshte vertet teme shum interesante, me pelqeu shpjegimi rreth grimcave, tash e kam edhe me te qarte.  flm shum per temen.

----------


## land

grimca e zotit apo naj black hole qe t'boj nomin te na çoje te gjitheve ke "zoti" mrena sek :ngerdheshje: !!

----------


## Apollyon

> do të duheshin diçka rreth 100000 DVD në vit. Kjo masë informacioni është dhe fryti i punës së rreth 7000 fizikanëve në të katër anët e globit


E kam pare ne dokumentar te explorer kte. Kjo lloj grimce e cila quhet "grimca e zotit" e ben te duket bomba atomike si nje granate dore afer saj. yypp

----------


## Zombi

> Po çfarë interesi ka kuptimi e zbulimi i kësaj grimce?
> 
> Në radhë të parë për të studiuar e kuptuar se çfarë ka ndodhur miliarda vite me parë, kur mendohet të jetë formuar universi. Së dyti, për të kuptuar prejardhjen e "zbrazëtisë" së universit dhe ekzistencës së trupave që gjenden në të.


Shume e qarte, do te kuptohet zanafilla. Por ç'dobi do te kemi? Per te çbere kete qe kemi?!

Ndonje informate te re per GRID, u be i gjalle?

----------


## Apollyon

> Por ç'dobi do te kemi? Per te çbere kete qe kemi?!


Asgje, mund ta thuash me plot gojen se ky eshte shkatrrimi jone. Nje gabim me ate lloj arme qe mund te krijohet, edhe aq e pati epoka e njerzimit.

----------


## Jack Watson

Me gjithë mend që është rrezik, a e kanë marrë parasysh shkencëtarët se mund të ndodhë edhe ndonjë gjë e paparashikueshme, psh të formohet një vrimë e zezë që ta gëlltisë planetin për punë sekondash, me i fjalë të ikim për lesh? Kush ua ka dhënë lejen këtyre?  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Vrima e zezë nuk është ajo që menon ti Volto  :perqeshje:

----------


## G.D

Clay More dhe ju të tjeret deshironi të dini më shume se nje artikull i SHQIP dhe nje roman i Brown mbi CERN , LHC, Antimaterjen? Pyesni dhe do ju sqaroj...

----------


## Apollyon

Po G.D.

Sa me shum informacion, aq me mire eshte. Nese ke informacion me te shumte ne lidhje me grimcat, mund ta kalosh ktu qe ta lexojme.  Sidomos per kte "grimcen e zotit" cfar mund te ndodhe nese behet nje gabim me kte, etj etj. Sa eshte fuqia ksaj, cfar rrezikojme, a eshte e rrezikshme sikur te zbulojme gjera qe nuk duhet ti zbulojme etj etj. Sepse mania per te zbuluar me shume, mund ta na coje drejt nje katastrofe.
Faleminderit.

----------


## Apollyon

> Me gjithë mend që është rrezik, a e kanë marrë parasysh shkencëtarët se mund të ndodhë edhe ndonjë gjë e paparashikueshme, psh të formohet një vrimë e zezë që ta gëlltisë planetin për punë sekondash, me i fjalë të ikim për lesh? Kush ua ka dhënë lejen këtyre? 
> 
> P.S. Vrima e zezë nuk është ajo që menon ti Volto




Ja kush jua ka dhene lejen!




> Kjo qendër ishte fryt i bashkëpunimit të 11 shteteve fondatore: Belgjikës, Danimarkës, Francës, Gjermanisë, Greqisë, Italisë, Jugosllavisë, Mbretërisë së Bashkuar, Norvegjisë, Suedisë dhe Zvicrës. Sot CERN-i numëron 20 shtete anëtare, 6 shtete dhe 2 organizata observatore (ndërmjet të cilave SHBA, Rusia, Japonia, India etj.), si dhe rreth 35 shtete të tjera pjesëmarrëse pa të drejta specifike në këtë organizëm. Këto shifra tregojnë më së miri implikimin, rëndësinë dhe kontributin e këtij laboratori gjigand në kërkimin shkencor në rang botëror.


Dmth, me ane te kesaj grimce mund te krijohet nje vrime e zeze, qe do na haje dreqi te gjithve? Qenka llahtar pse nuk thoni, po e pershpejtojme vete fundin e botes ne!

Ps: un kam pare vetem vrima pink, asnje te zeze gjer sot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## G.D

*Për Apollyon,
LHC është shpikja më mahnitëse e botës moderne nga CERN që tani është një ndër grupet perfaqësuese të shkencës moderne e cila kufirin ndarës midis anëve negative dhe pozitive për shoqërinë njerëzore e ka pothuajse zero sepse kjo është pothuajse tërësisht në varësi të centraleve ushtarake nëntokësore amerikane, ruse, kineze, franceze, angleze etj.
Grimca e higgs-it eshte ajo grimce e cila tani skematikisht dhe me vone antikretisht i çon shkencëtarët nuklearë të ushtrise (NRO) të shpikin një armë të shkatërrimit në masë që për nga fuqia as që krahasohet me bombat "primitive" berthamore. Kjo arme eshte antimaterja qe per momentin eshte ne skemat e CERN dhe sigurisht te NRO-se. Antimaterja ka të veçantë se në bashkëveprim me materien nuk e njeh ligjin e Entropise. Si rrjedhojë ajo ka rendiment 100 % ne sasi të vogel. Pra me nje sasi jo shume të madhe nga kjo antisubstance jeta ne toke do ti perkiste historise se Alieneve. 
Gjithashtu kjo do te ishte nje shpikje e mrekullueshme nese do te perdorej per energji pozitive (fil).
Nuk qendron teza e formimit te vrimave te zeza dhe kuptohet se shkenca nuk arrin dot aty. 
SHpresedhenes eshte fakti se Ushtria Amerikane punon me projekte per tu mbrojtur nga kjo arme nese arrihet prodhimi i saj. Keshtu nuk ka pse te kete frike askush qe fundi i botes eshte kaq i afert...
Heren tjeter do të sjell skema nga formimi i Antimaterjes.*

----------


## G.D

*NUK KA ASNJE MUNDESI QE GABIME TE LHC TE KENE PASOJA TE RENDA SIÇ PO TRILLOJNE DISA KETU>>>!!!!!*

----------


## Apollyon

> Grimca e higgs-it eshte ajo grimce e cila tani skematikisht dhe me vone antikretisht i çon shkencëtarët nuklearë të ushtrise (NRO) të shpikin një armë të shkatërrimit në masë që për nga fuqia as që krahasohet me bombat "primitive" berthamore


Nese arma bethamore quhet primitive afer ksaj gjeje, atehere si nuk qendron rreziku per te pas frike nga nje fund i afer i botes?




> SHpresedhenes eshte fakti se Ushtria Amerikane punon me projekte per tu mbrojtur nga kjo arme nese arrihet prodhimi i saj


Per tu mbrojtur nga kush? Mos harrojme se Qeveria Amerikane ka qene ajo qeveri qe perdori bomben berthamore 2 here (Hiroshima, Nagasaki)!! Pra kush na siguron qe do e prodhoje edhe nuk do ta perdore?  Me nje arme te tille e di si i bie te thuhet? UN JAM ZOTI.

Pra nese kjo grimce nuk ka asgje pozitive, pse te perdoret per arme? Ata mund te bejn kerkimet e tyre sa te duan, por te ndertohet nje arme me te, nuk pranohet kurrsesi.

----------


## G.D

Mos harro qe politika amerikane nuk deshiron te beje suicid (vetvrasje) te botes!!!

----------


## Apollyon

> Mos harro qe politika amerikane nuk deshiron te beje suicid (vetvrasje) te botes


Jo, por shum bukur mund te behet PADRONE e botes. Arme berthamore kan shum shtete, por Amerika mund te kete ate qe se ka asnje shtet, pra DOMINIM TOTAL te globit. Dikush do thote qe amerika e ka qe tani kte dominim, kjo nuk eshte e vertete! Nuk e ka dominimin total, por me kte arme, mund ta kete me te vertete. Edhe atehere sa te sigurte mund te ishin njerzit ne kte planet?

Fuqia e ksaj arme do ishte marramendese, kush na siguron qe amerika nuk do ta perdore te fshije nga harta shtete rivale sic eshte Kina, Rusia, Japonia, edhe ndonje tjeter?

Pastaj, mos harrojme se politika amerikane eshte me vrastarja ne bote. Mos mendo se jan engjej, ata jan me te tmerrshmit ne toke.

----------


## G.D

E di por kam besim se amerikanet nuk do te vrisnin te tjere perveç ruseve dhe kinezeve. Megjithate nuk do te shkojne punet deri atje. Mos ke frike se shkenca po aq sa eshte e keqe, eshte edhe e mire dhe inversi.

----------


## Apollyon

> E di por kam besim se amerikanet nuk do te vrisnin te tjere perveç ruseve dhe kinezeve. Megjithate nuk do te shkojne punet deri atje. Mos ke frike se shkenca po aq sa eshte e keqe, eshte edhe e mire dhe inversi.


G.D .. lol

Problemi qendron tek forca e asaj arme, sepse ne Amerika do zoteroje nje te tille, atehere te gjith shtetet do te duan ta zoterojne nje te tille, edhe nese gabimisht ndonje president/qeveri e cmendur do ta vere ne perdorim, atehere aq e pati edhe epoka jone. 
Edhe ta themi troc, kjo eshte nje shpikje shum e bukur, por aq edhe e frikshme, me kte nuk lejohen gabimet, por sic e kemi pare ne historine e njerzimit, gabime jan ber gjithmone, ndaj nuk ka siguri qe me kte mos te behen gabime. Por nje gabim me kto permasa, do ishte fatal.

Pastaj sic e dime, kto agjensite si NRO, DIA , NGA, NSA, CIA, kan pas aq shum komplote sa shpesh kan rrezikuar njerzimin me gafat qe bejn. Ka gjithmone nje barishte te keqe qe mund te shkaterroje gjithcka, imagjinoje nese mund te bjere ne doren e nje terroristi nje bombe e tille? Sepse bombat berthamore me shperberjen e Ish Bashkimit Sovjetik, u shiten ne tregun e zi, ndaj nuk dihet se kush mund ti kete blere, shum nga ato u blene nga qeveria amerikane, por shum te tjera nga vajten? Pra ne akoma po rrezikohemi nga terroriste qe mund te kene ne perdorim bomba nukleare, por imagjino sikur nje bombe me permasa te tilla te bjere ne doren e terroristeve, si do ishte fati botes? Nuk mund te luhet me kto gjera, me te vertete qe ne jemi te prirur per te zbuluar gjithcka, por disa gjera eshte me mire qe ti zbulojme edhe mos ti luajm, dmth mos te behen kerkime te metejshme! Arme? JO E JO.

----------


## G.D

Meqe paske informacione objektive per ameriken habitem si nuk e kuton se terrorizmi eshte shpikje e amerikaneve !!! 
Ky projekt i CERN eshte mahnites per mua dhe nuk dua ta mendoj se bota do te shkaterrohet pikerisht prej tij. Eshte absurde!

----------


## Apollyon

> habitem si nuk e kuton se terrorizmi eshte shpikje e amerikaneve !!!


Pikerisht! Kjo eshte ajo qe ja kam friken.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

